# Dishplayer fees



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What is their status for

Old customers who had the fee waived
Old customers who did not have it waived and
New Customers


----------



## bar1203 (Jan 5, 2004)

here it is:

if you have a 501, 508, 721 no fee.

510,522 or 921.... 4.98/mo or no fee w/ aep.


Thats it. No grandfathered customers.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Now that we've gotten all the other DVRs out of the way, what about the DISHPlayer? The fee structure applied to it is more akin to an airline seat than the simplicity of $4.98 or waived with AEP.

Some always have and still are paying $9.99/mo.

Some bought in Spring 2000 and got the fee waived until 6-30-03. Of those, some started paying in 7-03, others got an extension to the end of 2003.

Some paid $99 in 2003 to cover through 6-30-03. Of those, some started paying and others got extended.

Has anyone who got extended received a bill?

Now that MSN/WebTV no longer provides the iNews service or EPG and may even have provided it's last client update, what is the remaining justification for charging a fee?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

bar1203 said:


> here it is:
> 
> if you have a 501, 508, 721 no fee.
> 
> ...


What about a 510 and a 921? Is that $9.96 or $4/98 / month? (I think I know the answer :nono2: but wanted to make sure.)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

This thread was supposed to be about the DISHPLAYER. Oh well.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

As of right know, all who got in under the "No PVR fee" when they discontinued them are still not paying it. I know because I am one. I'm sure many will let you know when they change that. I've got two Dishplayers active that are STILL fetching big prices on EBay if I ever decide to deactivate them.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> This thread was supposed to be about the DISHPLAYER. Oh well.


The problem is that DISH is callling the new DVRs (like the 510, 522 and 921) DishPlayers so many people think that is what you are asking about. When we are talking about the OLD DishPlayers we need to mention models 7100 and 7200 so people won't be confused.

From what I have heard, there hasn't been any change in PTV (DVR) pricing for the models 7100 and 7200.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, let's take a cue from the CocaCola folks. Let's all agree to call the 7100/7200 series "Dishplayer Classic"

You can go with "Legacy Dishplayer" if classic doesn't do it for you.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well waht does no change mean since some were paying and some wer not----through 12/31/03? 

I have been told again that NO ONE should be paying for the "Classic DISHPLAYER". However in another forum some are claiming that EVERYONE (including those who once had it waived) are being charged effective 1/4/04.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

"No Change" means exactly what it says. DISH is NOT changing everyone for DishPlayer (models 7100 and 7200) PTV service. My current bill is for service through 1/25/04 and there is no PTV service charge on the bill. The last time I asked, I was told that it will continue that way.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Which group were you in? 

As for what "no change" means if it maeans the status quo. I guess that menas those who have been paying will continue to. That is not what I was told---or what is in another forum. IF it means no one is being chargesd well that IS a change---albeit a pleasant one---for some.


But we have several stories here. Sorry if asking annoyed some.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Most DP owners used to pay a $9.99 Personal TV fee unless they signed up for the 3 years for $99 plan. Others like myself got the fee waived when I bought another Dishplayer when they discontinued them in April 2001. The promotion was to buy one of the old units and you got "free" PTV for the entire household as far as the Dishplayers were concerned.

I think most people fall into one of those three categories.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i agree Bob. I think the confusion comes in terms of people thinking that NO ONE has been paying. Some have been. Some have not. So free for all (as I heard) and "No change" as Bill R says would be two different things. I guess the bottom line is that none of us knows the full story.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Geronimo,

I think the problem is that different people at DISH are putting out the conflicting information. The "no change" information came from a good source and it means exactly what it said -- that is -- those that are paying the monthly PTV fee will continue to do so (although I was told by another "source" that it would be dropped to the same as the other DVR fees). Those that fall under the "3 year PTV plan" have been "extended" and when I asked how long that will continue I was told that, at THAT time, there were NO plans to change that. From what I was told people that buy DishPlayers (and don't already have one on their account) fall under that first catagory, that is, they WILL be charged the PTV fee. I have no idea who is putting out the information that ALL 7100 and 7200s have free PTV but it is not what I was told.

I was told (this morning) that all of this is subject to change due to some big changes going on in the marketing department at DISH.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I was told by the office of Amberly Cavalier that there woul be NO fees for ANYONE. Again Ia m not say ing that is correct. You are correct when you say that DISH is putting out different info. 

I understand that some folks signed up for free PTV and that others may have purchased their receivers at a cheaper initial price and so paid the monthly fee. but it seems inherently unfair to extend the free offer indefinitely for some and not offer it to others.

Again sorry to raise this but conflicitng reports were circulating. I thought the thread would calrify that but well clarity and the Dishplayer don't go together.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I talked to the executive V.P.'s office today and they are handing the DishPlayer (7100 and 7200) PTV fee on a "case by case" basis. It was suggested that anyone that is paying the $9.99 a month fee call the regular DISH number, (800) 333-3474 and have the call escalated to one of the specialist in the V.P.'s office that is aware of the issue. Regular CSRs can NOT waive the fee.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi~

Just reading the various posts on here regarding Dish Network and their services, promises, etc. I know a few people who have had extremely bad experiences with this company and have been told that there is some sort of lawsuit coming up against them for "cheating customers" or something along those lines. Who is this Amberly Cavalier gal who promised no fees for anyone? What is her title? Does she hold a position that would be credible enough to make that statement? The CSR's at that company never seem to give a straight or consistant answer. Just curious, because my sister has been having problems with Dish. She has a hard enough time getting through to ANY mamagement according to her. I'm wondering if this Amberly Cavalier woman is a name I should tell my sister to ask for.

Thanks for your reply 



Geronimo said:


> I was told by the office of Amberly Cavalier that there woul be NO fees for ANYONE. Again Ia m not say ing that is correct. You are correct when you say that DISH is putting out different info.
> 
> I understand that some folks signed up for free PTV and that others may have purchased their receivers at a cheaper initial price and so paid the monthly fee. but it seems inherently unfair to extend the free offer indefinitely for some and not offer it to others.
> 
> Again sorry to raise this but conflicitng reports were circulating. I thought the thread would calrify that but well clarity and the Dishplayer don't go together.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Since nothing is said officially I don't think that you can take any action. I think that DISH should make a decision, announce it officially and stick to it. Ideally that decision should apply to all 7100 and 7200 owners not just some.


----------

